# 3db's Main system in the new townhouse



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm finally unpacked...




































]


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I bought another pair of 10ft Highspeed HDMI cables so that I can rewire my system downstairs to take advantage of the 4K PVR, and 4K upscaling of my Yamaha BluRay player. I will use the HDMI ARC of the Display to provide the sound input to my AVR. It will also mean reporgramming the Logitech remote.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Seems to me that ARC has never been thought out properly. I think most of us would expect that ARC should carry back jn audio, exactly what is being fed to it at the input. This is pure and utter . I'm holding out hope that companies such as Sony who provided a second HDMI out on their 4K player which is purely audio will become more prevalent and adopted by other companies. I'm not holding my breath on this but it would be nice if they did.

As a result of the above, I've decided to redo the connections from the PVR to TV only and take advantage of 4K video (when/if I get the broadcasts) and use the lossy Dolby Digital/DTS from the TV optical out or the PVR if it sends audio out to both connectors. I will retain the BluRay player connection as is to maintain using the lossless codecs for Blurays and use the 4K upconverting on the display.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Here are the pics of my main system in the basement. Its been a while since I was here. The biggest chnage was finding a Yamaha KX-1200 tapedeck which replaces a Yamaha KX800 which got moved into the bedroom.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Here are some up to date pics of my equipment including the addition of overhead speakers for Dolby Atmos


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been busy with REW lately..using it yesterday to find the best location for my single sub. I found it left of the fireplace as shown below. The couch spans 6' across so I took 3 measurements, at the center, 24" to right of center, and 24" left of center.





















Sub at old location








Sub at new location









I had a bit of notch between 85 and a 120 Hz in my measurements when running a full frequency sweep. I decided to raise the head of the mic just past the top of the chair back by a couple of inches and the notch disappeared. I also played with the sub distance that YPAO set for it changing it from from 9.6 to 10.6 feet. The measurement below is with YPAO set to flat.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I received my 2nd Rythmik sub yesterday but I have not connected it to the system yet. Its an LV12-F ... its almost identical to the LV12-R except that the port got moved to the front of the cabinet instead of the rear. The plate amp has changed on the LV12-F and it now includes a parametric equalizer. 

LV12-F on the Left; LV12-R on the Right














LV12-R Back Panel








LV12-F Back Panel


----------

